# Solved: Configuring TP-LINK WR841ND as repeater



## jsepia

I'm trying to configure mine as a wireless repeater, but to no avail. Here's what I've done so far:


disabled WPS
changed my router's IP to 192.168.0.2 (because the source router's IP is 192.168.0.1)
rebooted the router
enabled WDS, found the network I want to repeat using the Survey feature, then filled in the WPA2 password.
enabled WPA2 security on my own repeated network, using the same authentication type and password as the original
rebooted the router

My router complains that "WAN port is unplugged", and it doesn't get a WAN IP or incoming packets, which probably means it's expecting the internet signal to come from the WAN port rather than the wireless network I set up, right? How can I force the router to connect to the network?

Also, should both routers be in the same subnet? I've tried with different subnets but nothing changes.

The source router is a D-Link DIR-600 if that helps at all.


----------



## dlsayremn

Not sure if the DIR-600 supports WDS. May not work as source without 3rd party firmware.

From what I saw in the Users Manual, http://www.tp-link.com/Resources/document/TL-WR841N_841ND_V7_UG_111228.pdf , the TP-Link WR841ND will not work as a repeater, only as an AP for ethernet connected devices.

Change LAN IP of the TP-Link to be the same subnet, but outside of the DHCP range of the D-Link.
SSID Broadcast must be turned on, WPS and DHCP must be turned off on the TP-Link.
SSID and channel must be the same as the D-LInk.
Enable WDS bridging and make the connection. Enter the SSID and BSSID (MAC Address) of the D-Link.
Enter Encryption details. Must be the same as the D-Link..

Some routers will only do WDS with WEP.


----------



## jsepia

According to the manual, the WR841 connects to the bridged network "as a client". I took this to mean it behaved like any regular wireless client with a wifi adapter, but I realize now it probably meant a WDS client.

I tried changing my SSID and disabling my DHCP, but it didn't work, so maybe you're right and the WR841 can't repeat natively (either that or the DIR-600 doesn't do WDS). I'll try flashing OpenWRT on it later on; I hope it can do client-mode repeater like DD-WRT does.


----------



## jsepia

Installing OpenWRT did the trick! Specifically, the build linked here: http://downloads.openwrt.org/attitu...1xx-generic-tl-wr841n-v8-squashfs-factory.bin

I had to rename the OpenWRT binary to *wr841nv8_en_3_13_27_up_boot(121101).bin* (the name of the latest official TP-LINK firmware) because otherwise it throws an error about the filename not being correct.

Anyway, my router can now connect as a regular wireless client without having to go through WDS. It works pretty good too, and it can repeat (without the repeated network having to be on the same subnet or even have the same security settings). I hope this helps anyone with the same problem.


----------



## dlsayremn

Glad to hear that the OpenWRT worked. 

Sometimes devices from two separate companies just do not play nice together. 

Could you mark this thread as "SOLVED" by clicking the button in the top left corner of you first post.


----------

